# washing sand



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

alright im going to get 55 up and running for a congo puffer, and i want a sand bottom. ive seen people say you should wash play sand before adding it. i feel stupid but what do yall do to wash it? ive always had gravel and would wash it in a strainer, obviously that wont work for sand


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a post a while back from MoneyMitch, it's got pictures and it pretty informative!! I know that Batman and Tyyrym have a thread about it somewhere, but this is the first one I found...

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/sand-washing-rinseing-tutorial-28436/


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

awsome thanks for the thread is just what im looking for


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

i did hte exact same thing for my dad's 125G....needless to say my hands and fore-arms killed for 3 days, with all the churning and dumping....have fun!!!!!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yup, it's a workout but it'll be worth it.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

They're right. You're gonna be tired and achey, but you'll love the look.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

ok bought 50lbs of sand, hope its enough, got the 5 gallon bucket, but i just figured out my apartment doesnt have any outside faucet's to use. Dont know if I want to tackle 50lbs of sand in my sink(its really shallow).

What problems could arise from not washing it myself? The bag says it is grated and washed already.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

50 lbs will be plenty. That's how much I used in my 55 gallon. Maybe clean it in the bathtub if you have one. The sink would be kind of a pain. Just be careful not to get too much sand down your drain. You'll regret it if you don't wash it really well as it will make your tank really cloudy and may never fully clear up. Even though the bag says it's washed it's still really dusty. Your apartment complex doesn't have any outside spigot for watering the landscaping?


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

wow its always the easy things i dont think of lol, never though the bathtub. 

Nope i looked all around my building and there isnt a single outside spigot


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

50 lbs will be more than enough.

I wouldn't use the sink, it can clogg it up pretty nasty...I would use the tub or find a friend who has a spigot you can use...

+1 on washing even though it says its 'washed'. you'll be shocked when you see how much crap some out of it when you start dumping the dirty water.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

alright, ill do it in the tub.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

well finally got done washing the sand in the tub. Put it all in the tank, started adding water got about 3/4 full then remembered that the tiles around the fire place that is behind that tank(living in FL a fireplace isnt important) had been replaced and they havent put the grout in yet LOL.


----------

